# Brauche eure Hilfe!



## Bingbongbing (26. Februar 2015)

Guten abend zusammen!

 

Ich habe ein großes Problem und zwar, bin ich sehr unbegabt darin Logos zu erstellen und ich möchte mich bald mit meiner eigenen Idee selbstständig machen.

Nun zu meiner Frage bzw. meinem Problem, gibt es im Forum einen begabten Grafiker, der mir ein kleines Logo erstellen kann am besten für einen sehr schmalen Taler, es ist nicht's aufwendiges jedoch für mich schon eine Hürde.

 

Ich hoffe jemand erbarmt sich meiner und kann mir helfen 

 

 

LG,

 

Bing


----------



## ZAM (27. Februar 2015)

Für einen schmalen Taler ist eigentlich schon ein Ausschlusskriterium fürs Forum, denn Stellengesuche bzw. kommerzielle Inhalte wie auch Jobangebote sind nicht gestattet.


----------



## Patiekrice (27. Februar 2015)

War es dann nötig, dass du meinen Post löschst und nicht direkt das ganze Thema?


----------

